# A real man's basement



## Thorlifter (May 7, 2008)

All I can say is..........WOW!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2008)

OMG!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Konigstiger205 (May 8, 2008)

Son of a...man there is an entire armory down there...thats one neighbor you don't wanna p*ss off...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 8, 2008)

wow! I'm in heaven!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (May 8, 2008)

Oh, to be rich...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2008)

Hmmmm....come to think about it, if I were rich I'd have a Tiger, Kingtiger, Panther, T34/85, Jagdpanther, Su-85, Su-100....and the list goes on....


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 8, 2008)

> OMG!!





> thats one neighbor you don't wanna p*ss off...


 i think those too pretty much sum up my answer


----------



## Torch (May 8, 2008)

DAMN..............I need a cigarette.


----------



## timshatz (May 8, 2008)

Wow! Look at all that stuff to shoot!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2008)

Hey, how did you get into my house to take those pictures of my basement?


----------



## Negative Creep (May 8, 2008)

Would be very handy in the event of a robbery or neighbour dispute. Or an invasion/revolution/zombie apocalypse come to think of it


----------



## Haztoys (May 8, 2008)

Nice pic's...Some people have more money then most ...

Next time I'm out to one of my customers home I'll see if he will let me take pic's of he's underground arms vault ...Last time I was out he was adding on to it... He has a room of field guns ...And a barn of APC's...Rents to the movies ... And Grand Dad owned a parking lot across from Yankee stadium..And I think the stadium is now on the parking lot...He's never had a real job...He's arms dealer...Nice guy...Must me nice to be rich...


----------



## fly boy (May 8, 2008)

oh my god oh my god oh my god


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2008)

That's what you call a serious gun collector. However.... I did not see a
Gatling Gun. I'm not saying he doesn't have one, I just said I don't see one.

Also..... the pistolas... Where are the pistolas ?

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (May 8, 2008)

Welcome to my rec room


----------



## smg (May 8, 2008)

wow i whant that room


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2008)

I would be happy with just the MG 42 on the wall.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## timshatz (May 8, 2008)

Kinda funny, there's probably half a million bucks of weaponry in there. Maybe even a million. Hell of a collection. 

But the furniture looks like it came out of an office catalogue. What's up with that?! Jeez dude, splurge on a decent leather couch or something.


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 8, 2008)

Fu*kin A, its Valhallas Immortal Door....


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 8, 2008)

Outstanding! 

But, all I want is the Thompson M1 submachine gun. Not much to ask.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2008)

Tremors. Good movie.

Love the underground .22 range. Ha!!


----------



## Soren (May 9, 2008)

Christ! That's the gun collection of my dreams!

He's even got Rheinmetall's S18-1000 heavy anti tank personnel rifle !! And an FG-42!


----------



## Soren (May 9, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would be happy with just the MG 42 on the wall.



Don't you mean the MG-34's ?


----------



## Graeme (May 9, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Tremors. Good movie.



Yeah. There has to be a Bert Gummer in that basement.

Bert Gummer


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2008)

man....thats unbelievable!


----------



## Emac44 (May 9, 2008)

My God what a collection. And to think Mother use to complain about my AirFix Collection when I was a Kid. That is some collection of weaponary


----------



## syscom3 (May 9, 2008)

Even has a flame thrower for the collection.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2008)

Holy crap! BAR's!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I need to run to the bathroom real quick....


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2008)

wow some very rare firearms in there


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Yeah. There has to be a Bert Gummer in that basement.
> 
> Bert Gummer



...and I didn't even think anyone got my humour.


----------



## Freebird (May 9, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> ...and I didn't even think anyone got my humour.



yes we did Matt! And if travelling don't leave home without your "Bag 'o Guns"


----------



## Haztoys (May 9, 2008)

What movie is the last pic from...???


----------



## Wildcat (May 10, 2008)

"Falling Down" I believe...


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2008)

"Tremors" and "Falling Down" - great movies!


----------



## Freebird (May 11, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> "Falling Down" I believe...



Thats right. A great movie - Don't f**k with me!


----------



## Haztoys (May 11, 2008)

The money it would cost to stock that room with guns...Lots of it ...Some are priceless...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got an email that claims that is Charleton Heston's basement. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe, but I doubt it. I see Heston more a Civil War and wild west fan. But that is nothing more than a gut feel.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

That was my first reaction. I know his gun involvement but I don't think it went to that length.


----------



## Soren (Jun 13, 2008)

Heston died recently right ??


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2008)

That's correct. He died on April 5th.


----------



## Trebor (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd just be happy with an MG42, and a thompson.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd love to own a Thompson. But not the politically correct version with a 16" barrel.

I went shooting with a buddy in Kentucky in about 1983. We showed up to shoot up against this large hillside. A man was sitting in his car about 12 beers into a case thrown out his open door. He asked us if we would like him to set up his cans on the hillside. So he did so. We shot the .38 and .22 for about 45 minutes not paying any attention to him. Well, we began to wrap up and put away our guns and trash. Next thing we know automatic fire erupts and the hillside becomes a big dust cloud. We look over and this drunk fool is shooting his Thompson on full auto with a 90rd mag, and the barrel is nothing but flame in the shape of a star. 

Needless to say we got the hell out of there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmmm....I don't see a PaK 40 or 88 there....the collection is not complete.


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2008)

the guy doesn't have a Panzerschreck 54 either.........he's got nothing on me man .....

we have a customer on the river about 20 miles east of us with a comparable arms collection like the fotos depict, I will not say where or what is in the arsenal but he could supply a small band of thugs and probably has on occassion


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 14, 2008)

All I want for Christmas is a BAR, FG-42, StG-44, scoped 91/30, scoped Mosin-Nagant, scoped Springfield, and a new toothbrush. Guess which one I'm expecting....


----------



## Maestro (Jun 15, 2008)

I want one of those for Xmast.


----------



## seamist (Jun 27, 2008)

That basement and gun collection,is now acknowledged to be once owned by Bruce Stern,the NRA director from Connecticut.There is a lot of confusion on the internet,where lots of people claim it is the basement gun room of Charlton Heston.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 27, 2008)

Bruce Stern....Charlton Heston....whoever owns it, lots of guys are lookin at this thread and drooling over their keyboards. Or maybe the "Breaking News" thread. Either one....*g*

Thanks for the clarification, Seamist!


----------

